#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Camisa "Rosa ou Vermelha" UnderLinux

## odbc

Pessoal,

A ghsele acabou de dar uma idéia em clima do dias dos namorados.....

Pq naum lançar uma camisa feminina nas cores ROSA ou VERMELHA????

O q vc acha Sukkubus???

----------


## ghsele

Olá !!!!!

Eu Keruuu !!!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Poxa .... mesmo com poucas mulheres acho que seria bem divertido ter uma camiseta " comm nossa cara " e até mesmo um meio de divulgar o Linux para as Amigas !!!!! :wink: 

O que vcs Acham ?!?!?!?! :lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

Da Underlinux?

Eu preferia preta... é mais heavy metal, sei lá  :Wink: 

Mas entre rosa e vermelha, eu prefiro a rosa... Quer coisa mais meiga do que uma garota levando lema "Linux" numa camisetinha rosa? hehehehe  :Smile:

----------


## ghsele

Preta tb é legal .... :lol: 

Será que existe essa possibilidade das meninas terem sua camiseta ?!?!?!

Poxa ...seria uma boa pedida para os garotos darem no dia dos namorados ( Né ODBC ??) ehehe 
:wink: Totalmente sem segunda intenções para trazer as namoradas para o linux, né ? ahahhahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## LenTu

ateh onde eu sei... vai sair a versão baby look especialmente pras mulheres.... (pq mostra as curvas tah ligado..?.. ahuahuaa...se tiver curva eh claro) 

ouvi dizer q estava sendo providenciada.... agora pra qdo.. fika a incognita.. 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Soilwork-

acho legal a ideia de ter uma camisa em cores femininas pras minas.
seria legal se fizessem um tipo "UnderLinux Chicks" com um logo pra elas ou algo parecido

----------


## Vaza

po..demoro
lança ai pra eu comprar uma pra minha mina!

----------


## Soilwork-

queria que minha mina usasse qq O.S Unix-Based ela simpatiza com o FreeBSD mas nunca teve coragem de migrar no pc dela

----------


## ghsele

> queria que minha mina usasse qq O.S Unix-Based ela simpatiza com o FreeBSD mas nunca teve coragem de migrar no pc dela


Oii  :Smile:  
Faz do mesmo jeito que meu namo fez comigo .... pega o pc dela para dar uma formatada básica ...e instala ...mesmo que seja junto com o Win ... com certeza aos poucos ela vai perder o medo e vai se amarrar !!!
:wink:

----------


## Fernando

Vamos ver a respeito do babylook preto/rosa com logotipo especial ;]

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom sobre esse lance das camisas vcs tem que entrar em contato direto com a linuxmall e ver se ela tem vontade de fazer.... eu acredito que nao seja nada tao rapido...

----------


## LenTu

boa scorp... .c jah demoro 2 séculos pra sair uma normalzinha do underlinux.... imagina a baby-lookzinha... pra mulherada.... 

 :Evil:

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,

Adorei, a idéia, concerteza vou comprar tb, pra desfilar aqui em campinas com a minha babylook e ainda tiro uma foto com ela =) vamos incentivar a idéia, a linuxmaill é exigente.

Beijox

Plugada.

----------


## ghsele

> Olá amigos,
> 
> Adorei, a idéia, concerteza vou comprar tb, pra desfilar aqui em campinas com a minha babylook e ainda tiro uma foto com ela =) vamos incentivar a idéia, a linuxmaill é exigente.
> 
> Beijox
> 
> Plugada.


É isso ai Plugada !!! Me ajuda nessa idéia ... ehehe 
Mandamos fotos para provar que estamos usando !! :lol: 
Uma pergunta .... somente a linuxmall pode fazer as camisetas ???
Tendo o logo não podem mandar fazer ??

----------


## Fernando

> É isso ai Plugada !!! Me ajuda nessa idéia ... ehehe 
> Mandamos fotos para provar que estamos usando !! :lol: 
> Uma pergunta .... somente a linuxmall pode fazer as camisetas ???
> Tendo o logo não podem mandar fazer ??


Outros podem fazer, mas como foi assinado um contrato com a Linuxmal...

----------


## Sukkubus

Acho que rosa com preto ia ficar lindíssimo  :Smile: 

Preta, só com detalhes rosa na manga e na gola...  :Wink: 

Ae meninas, vamos montar um clube da luluzinha?  :Smile:

----------


## xstefanox

Eu acho que isso é preconceito, haeuhaeuhaeuhae.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Eu acho que isso é preconceito, haeuhaeuhaeuhae.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Eu não acho  :Smile:  Deste clubinho, pode até nascer um projeto  :Smile:

----------


## odbc

Eu e a Ghsele estamos aki tomando um quentão mto do bom e ela mandou dizer o mesmo que a Sukkubus.... 

Idéias nascem disso!!!!

Precisamos conversar sobre isso!!!! NOVO PROJETOS!!!

----------

